#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  5 Best Songs you love!!

## PsP

Hey there FaaDoOss!!

Obviously Music is what you need to be downright FaaDoO! So I guess 
Everyone must have there likes when It comes to Music.. So Why Not
Share our Favorites?! My All time Favourites are :- 

1. Love the Way you Lie , Eminem ft Rihanna
2. Despicable , When I am Gone & Not Afraid <All by Eminem>
3. Love You To Death , Kamelot
4. Join Me In Death , Vampire Heart, And Love Said No <H.I.M>
5. Pehli Nazar mein (Race)

So What are you waiting for? Start hitting the keyboard!! :ghz_01:





  Similar Threads: What is love How to know if you're in love or not! ;) :P How to  say i love you sotware songs....[really FUUNY] What I Love About You

----------


## Ankur Gupta

Thats my top 5!!!

1. Words
2. Desert Rose
3. We Love No Americano
4. Kal Ho Naa Ho
5. Tum Jo aaye zindagi mein

----------


## aaron

*My Favorite Five Song*

a) I Love You (Punjabi Song)
b) Tere Liye
c) Tera Hone Laga Huien
d) Duniya Mein Kitna Gham Hai
e) Tees Maar Khan

----------


## [FE].Zatak

1.Taking back my love(Enrique)
2.Hips don't lie(Shakira)
3.If you seek amy(Britney)
4.Rock n Roll(Britney)
5.Celebration(K'naan)
6.Love to see you cry(Enrique)
7.Kiss me throgh the phone
8.Hala hala
9.Ketchup song
10.Maahi
11.Masakali
12.Apadipode
etc etc etc long long list   :D:

----------


## Mrinmoy

*The 5 best songs.. dat i'll always wanna hear are:

1> Numb (Linkin Park)
2> Waiting for The End (Linkin Park)
3> What I've Done (Linkin Park)
4> Lying From You (Linkin Park)
5> Beautiful (Akon)

There are more.. but as the thread is about only 5 best songs .. thus my list ends here...!!
*

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

> *The 5 best songs.. dat i'll always wanna hear are:
> 
> 1> Numb (Linkin Park)
> 2> Waiting for The End (Linkin Park)
> 3> What I've Done (Linkin Park)
> 4> Lying From You (Linkin Park)
> 5> Beautiful (Akon)
> 
> There are more.. but as the thread is about only 5 best songs .. thus my list ends here...!!
> *


All LP songs..! great..I also love them..  :):

----------


## PsP

> 1.Taking back my love(Enrique)
> 2.Hips don't lie(Shakira)
> 3.If you seek amy(Britney)
> 4.Rock n Roll(Britney)
> 5.Celebration(K'naan)
> 6.Love to see you cry(Enrique)
> 7.Kiss me throgh the phone
> 8.Hala hala
> 9.Ketchup song
> ...


Lol @ really long list.

----------


## [FE].Zatak

yh yh... :p
my fav songs playist in my pc  has >800 songs .. still rising..  :D: 
carzy abt muszic.. ;)

----------


## shailendra

*What I've Done................. (Linkin Park):ghz_01:
HIPS DONT LIE................:Laie_35:
**Beautiful ..........(Akon):tatice_06:

koi fariyad tere dil me dbi ho jaise...........(TERE BIN):Laie_35:

AYE KHUDA MUJHKO BATA TU REHTA KHAN KYA TERA PATA....(PATHSALA):ghz_01: 
*

----------


## vrishtisingh

1) Tum ho mera pyar tum ho mera karar......................
2)  Kal ho na ho..........
3)   jaanam soch lo mit gai doooriyan mai yaha hu yaha hu yaha hu yaha
4)   Chaahta kitna tumko dil tum nhi jaaante......
5)   Dil ne ye kaha hai dil se........mohabbat ho gai hai tumse.......

----------


## SANDEEP NEGI

My 4 fav sOngs:1>Emptiness tune mere jana kabhi nahi jana by rohan rathore2>Tera Hone Laga Hoon3>main tenu samjhava ki by Rahat4>MAIN JAHAAN RAHOON

----------


## [FE].Zatak

And new favorites are
1. Second Hand jawani
2. Unforgettable - Tiffany Alvord
3. What makes you beautiful - One direction
4. Glad you came - The Wanted
5. Speed of Sound _ Deepcentral

----------


## arunsmiley

1.smack that
2.kiss me through the phone
3.chak de india
4.lier by daanjey
5.kuch kuch hota hi

----------


## dimpysingh

Remember When..UP..St. Gallen's song..
Lag ja gale ki phir ye haseen rat
Kahi to
mera kuch saaman
Pehla nasha

----------


## EvolutionX

3 Days Grace - I Hate Everything About You

Breaking Benjamin - Evil Angel

Trust me you'll get addicted to this one....you have been warned

----------


## dimpysingh

Beiman dil bada beiman,
mujh me tu,
tujhi me dundhun kuch der jeene ka,
i like you love song baby,
let it rain over me

----------


## sscomp32

1. Addicted By Enrique
2. Hall of Fame by Script.
3. Ishaqzaade Title Song
4. Sau Dard hai. 
5. Saiyaan by Kailash Kher.

----------


## noor malik

Back At One - Brian McKnight 
Angel - Shaggy 
Crazy Love - Van Morrison 
Everytime We Touch R&B Remix - Cascada 
Lost Without You - Robin Thicke 

Robin Thicke has great love songs

----------


## Rubab20

1:dekha hai pehli bar 2:Kabhi khamosh betho gay 3:Kabhi jo badal barsay 4:Abhi abhi tio milay ho 5: Tu jany na...

----------


## Felecia Latham

I'm Your's - Jason Mraz
I Will - The Beattles
Beauty and madness - Fralippo Lipi
Dust in the wind - Kansas
The world i know - Collective soul

----------

